# We Buy Any Car



## simno44




----------



## mullum

They could've had a sense of humour about it.
They just ruined a good little publicity opportunity. If they'd been clever they might have had a nice little Facebook viral on their hands.
Personally I'm glad they didn't, bunch of thieves.


----------



## Hibbsy

I know. Can't believe that response!

I can't help thinking it would be good if it did go viral - nothing like a bit of bad publicity to make a company change their practice.

Mind you though, it is webuyanycar, so they probably wouldn't be bothered!!


----------



## j8keith

The response from "we buy any car" did rather shoot themselves in the foot.


----------



## simno44

This could always be a mock up I suppose.


----------



## Spandex

Unfortunately it was a fake, although webuyanycar seem to have taken it well:

http://www.thedrum.com/news/2013/10...ebuyanytoycarcom-after-hoax-letter-goes-viral

http://webuyanytoycar.com/


----------



## mullum

So they're giving a grand to charity, a grand !?
They make more than a grand on "any car".


----------



## Spandex

Better than not giving a grand to charity...


----------



## mullum

of course, but its a piddling amount. Talk about cheap publicity ! If they gave a fiver that would be better than nothing, and yes, if they gave 10 grand one could argue thats not much either - so where is the line ? But a grand ? The guy who hoaxed the viral should give a grand !


----------



## Spandex

mullum said:


> guy who hoaxed the viral should give a grand !


Exactly... He's the one who gave them all the free publicity. I bet their marketing department had a little accident in their pants when they saw the letter had gone viral.

Still, they know how to write a catchy tune...


----------



## brian1978

Spandex said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> guy who hoaxed the viral should give a grand !
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly... He's the one who gave them all the free publicity. I bet their marketing department had a little accident in their pants when they saw the letter had gone viral.
> 
> Still, they know how to write a catchy tune...
Click to expand...

You bastard spandy! Now it's in my head, I cannot un-hear it :x

Also a grand is a grand I'm sure the charity that got it are thankful :mrgreen:


----------



## S3 Power

Hilarious.

They offered me 1500 for my Audi S3


----------



## Dotti

:lol:


----------



## k19rks

Hilarious 

They were a bit grumpy about it!!


----------



## SPECSMAN

Very clever. Anyway, they should re-brand as "We- Steal - Any - Car .com" have you ever had a quote off the @rseholes?

[smiley=furious3.gif]


----------

